# json_encode in java??



## visara (8. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen php-Befehl in java zu übersetzen.
Es geht um folgenden Befehl:


```
&json = array("key1" => "val1", "key2" => "val2", "key3" => array( "key31" => "" ) );
&jsonString = json_encode(&json);
```

Ok ich habe es erstmal versucht komplett ohne eine json-lib für Java und habe versucht folgendes JSON-Dokument zu basteln.


```
[{"key1":"val1", "key2":"val2", "key3":[{"key31":""}]}]
```

Ich glaube aber das ist falsch, deswegen habe ich es versucht eine Variable wie im PHP-Code anzulegen, als Array etc und dann versucht es über eine json-lib in einen JSON-String umzuwandeln.

Und genau da hapert es.
ich benutze json-simple, aber ich verstehe die Dokumentation überhaupt nicht.
Es handelt sich im PHP Code ja um ein assoziatives Array. In Java wären das doch Hashmaps z.B oder?
Aber die kann ich nicht zur Erzeugung eines JSONArrays in json-simple nehmen.

Kann mir bitte jemand etwas auf die Sprünge helfen??
Oder ist vielleicht der JSON-String von mir richtig, und ich muss den Fehler woanders suchen??

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## TKausL (8. Dez 2012)

Der JSON-String sieht in Ordnung aus...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2012)

Nein, ganz richtig ist der JSON String nicht. Der müsste so aussehen:

```
{"key1":"val1", "key2":"val2", "key3":{"key31":""}}
```
Warum willst du keine fertige Library nutzen? Da kannst du sicher sein, dass sie getestet sind und funktionieren.


----------



## visara (9. Dez 2012)

Naja ich dachte mir, ich brauche den String eh nur einmal und dann muss ich nicht extra noch ne lib einbinden.
Aber ich habe es nun trotzdem gemacht, es kam genau dein String raus.
Nur funktioniert, das was ich machen will immer noch nicht, also wird es wohl nicht am JSON-String liegen xD

Trotzdem vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die Hilfe


----------

